# Ghrita - due around 9/26 - first  time



## RubThyNeighbor (Sep 16, 2013)

Our Nigerian dwarf Ghrita is due very very soon. Her udder is getting huge. It will be our first goat birth. I am scheduled for a 2 day trip around the 145 day window so hoping I dont miss it! 

I have a lot of supplies and am working on a small 4 x 4 kidding pen in our 9 x 10 goat house. 

I plan on seperating her at night after about 2 weeks. Is she going to be okay in her own connected area at night? Should I put her with another doe who isnt in milk?


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 17, 2013)

I just recently got done with my first two kidding's and this is what I did. Once I noticed ligs were soft/gone I put them in the stall. They took about twelve hours and then the kids came on out. BTW I don't know if this was just something that happened to me or not but their bag doesn't fill with milk until AFTER the birth. I didn't see the tight, full udder a lot of people talk about. BTW we need pictures


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Sep 20, 2013)

For some reason, she is hard to get a picture of lately. She has always been my most friendly, docile one but am noticing different personality in the past month.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 20, 2013)

Lol - yes, pregnancy can change a goat's personality.  We had one goat who was low in the herd order and was so calm she always got bossed around by the other goats.  When she was pregnant, she got a spine and started to fight back and hold her own (even more so after her babies were born). She also never liked to be petted by anyone, but the closer she got to giving birth, the more she wanted someone to be close.  When she was in labor, she got almost cuddly. 

I've heard of several cases where sweet goats got aggressive during pregnancy.  Just like people, those darn hormones mess everything up!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 20, 2013)

You might want to clip her backside and udder before she kids if you have some clippers.  Less hair for blood and stuff to get matted in.

She seems to have a nice shaped udder, best I can tell through the hair


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Sep 22, 2013)

What setting should I clip the udder on? 

I'm going to do it today.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2013)

RubThyNeighbor said:
			
		

> What setting should I clip the udder on?
> 
> I'm going to do it today.


Just clip her close all on the back of her legs up to her tail.

As close as your setting will go.


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, our new Oster clippers werent working. We really felt like idiots trying with them for an hour. Finally my husband went and got his hair clippers and went to work. 

It isnt the closest shave but this is about where we got on our first try  







I really hope that I make it to the birth!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 23, 2013)

Lol - people hair clippers work great.  We're currently using my huband's old clippers.  I think what you've got will make cleanup easier.


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Sep 24, 2013)

So we have been messing around with the kidding pen idea...

We have a corral set up just for fun (the panels will be part of a new fenced in area in a few weeks) and we are planning on making a stall in the goat house. 

Would it be okay to use the corral that is fully outdoors? Would that be okay for doe and kids?  It's definitely roomier. It shouldnt rain in next week. We are in CA. 

Here are pics ... Tomorrow is our last big prep day before we just wait it out

corral made of 8 5' panels





Inside of goat house which we are sectioning off the left corner into a 4 x 4 or 5x 4 stall.


----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Oct 3, 2013)

We kidded!

Pics to follow..

Came on Sat night 9/28 at 6pm! She did it all on her own as my husband ran out to pick me up. Got there for cleanup. The kid had already nursed!   

This is really fun.


----------



## NaturesPace (Oct 7, 2013)

congrats! where are those photos?


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 7, 2013)

If you could just FedEx me that baby that would be great. 
It's almost as big as its momma!


----------



## NaturesPace (Oct 7, 2013)

oh my, that is a very cute baby and your girls look like they are in love. 
so glad Ghrita did well on her own.


----------



## madcow (Oct 8, 2013)

Such great markings!  Gorgeous kids, human and caprine! Congratulations!


----------



## Missy (Oct 8, 2013)

What a stunning kid! I love love love the markings! Is it a boy or a girl?

Your little humans are adorable too!


----------



## chicken pickin (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh my!!!! Cutest kid ever  So cute and great markings! I love the last pic too with ALL the kids.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## bj taylor (Oct 9, 2013)

what a beautiful kid.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice looking kid.  Big one too.


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## RubThyNeighbor (Oct 12, 2013)

He is so big and healthy. It's amazing watching him play around the yard. He babysits the 4yr old human for an hour before school while I get her lunch ready. 

Tomorrow I am going to have my first try at milking!!!! Wish me luck!!!


----------

